# Siamese kitten constantly crying at night.



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

We just got a Siamese kitten two days ago, she is 9 weeks, and we have done all the usual settling things like setting her up in the spare room with everything she needs etc. 
The first night I slept with her in the spare room but she wouldn't settle for more than 15 mins at a time, she would sleep for a little while but then spend double the Amount of time crying and scratching the door! Last night my partner stayed in there with her so I could rest (only managed an hours sleep the first night!) and she did the same. 
When she cries we call her and try to coax her to us then give her some affection as she's probably sad and stressed about leaving her mum & littermates. But we just don't know what to do, we're both exhausted and it's only been a couple of days! Will she stop this anytime soon? We don't want to 'pander' to it too much because we don't want create bad habits but it's so hard to not when it quiets her!

Also we keep trying to play before bed and feed her but it doesn't make a difference but also because she isn't sleeping at night she's sleeping all day so it's a catch-22!

She is very nosey so is already exploring the rest of the house so she's not shy and already shows a lot of affection! 
I know Siamese are talkative and a bit highly strung but is this normal kitten behaviour? If so how long does it last? I'm currently furloughed but need to make sure she's ok for when I go back to work!

Any tips or advice please! I can't survive on 1 hour sleep every night! 
Thanks All! X


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Poor little baby, far too young to have left mum and litter mates. You're just going to have to keep sleeping with her for quite some time I expect, since it sounds like you don't intend to allow her in your bedroom? (not judging, just asking, but I would suggest you plan to sleep in her room for at least 3 more weeks.)


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

lorilu said:


> Poor little baby, far too young to have left mum and litter mates. You're just going to have to keep sleeping with her for quite some time I expect, since it sounds like you don't intend to allow her in your bedroom? (not judging, just asking, but I would suggest you plan to sleep in her room for at least 3 more weeks.)


We already have a cat and she spends more time in there than us haha but we just thought we would set her up in the spare room as a safe place (as that's what lots of forums suggest) because our adult cat doesn't go in there?

She's very content during the day and loves being around us already but just switches come evening/nighttime, do you think it's too early to leave the door ajar and let her come and go? She's very confident on the stairs and she's mingling with our current cat already!

Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Nellvcs and welcome 

Your kitten is very pretty.  She's left her mum and siblings too young (should've stayed with them until 13 weeks old) and that is why she is feeling anxious and insecure. Getting a litter mate as a companion for her would probably have helped her feel comforted.

She will settle in eventually - cats are very good at learning routines as long as one is consistent with establishing a routine. But for the present, as lorilu says, one of you will need to sleep in kitty's night room with her if you do not want her in your bedroom with you.

I wondered, whether as an experiment, you have tried going to bed and leaving your door open and kitty's door open. You may find she will come and settle on your bed with you.


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Nellvcs and welcome
> 
> Your kitten is very pretty.  She's left her mum and siblings too young (should've stayed with them until 13 weeks old) and that is why she is feeling anxious and insecure. Getting a litter mate as a companion for her would probably have helped her feel comforted.
> 
> ...


Hello! Thank you, she is a cutie!

She cries at the end of the bed, like calling, but it kicks up a notch at the door? So I'm wondering if its stressing her more that she can't leave?

We wanted to try and move her into the living room from tonight as that's where she spends the whole day so is more familiar with it and is able to have some freedom?

I'm hoping as she gets closer with my adult cat she will settle more too!

Thanks xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Is this kitten from a registered breeder or a byb?
If registered you need to report them for rehoming underage


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

spotty cats said:


> Is this kitten from a registered breeder or a byb?
> If registered you need to report them for rehoming underage


No not registered, just their family pets!


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

chillminx said:


> Hello @Nellvcs and welcome
> 
> Your kitten is very pretty.  She's left her mum and siblings too young (should've stayed with them until 13 weeks old) and that is why she is feeling anxious and insecure. Getting a litter mate as a companion for her would probably have helped her feel comforted.
> 
> ...


So good news, she slept for almost 6 hours last night. We experimented, I stayed in the living room as that's the room she's most familiar with, our adult girl stayed with us too and she didn't cry once!!! I just hope it wasn't a fluke! X


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Neilvcs - well done!  Fingers crossed she continues to feel settled at night with this arrangement. x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Nellvcs said:


> No not registered, just their family pets!


I breed registered Oriental & Siamese, and all my cats are family pets. The one doesn't preclude the other. I've just got a new kitten, hopefully a future stud, and at present he sleeps with me in my bedroom. He will be 16 weeks old in a couple of days and is still mentally very much a kitten.


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> I breed registered Oriental & Siamese, and all my cats are family pets. The one doesn't preclude the other. I've just got a new kitten, hopefully a future stud, and at present he sleeps with me in my bedroom. He will be 16 weeks old in a couple of days and is still mentally very much a kitten.


Regardless of whether she is registered or not, it's not really the issue at hand and not the reason for me posting on this forum. She's come to a loving home and I'm just looking for advice not a lecture.

Glad you can get your boy to sleep peacefully with you. I'm working towards that  x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Nellvcs said:


> Regardless of whether she is registered or not, it's not really the issue at hand and not the reason for me posting on this forum. She's come to a loving home and I'm just looking for advice not a lecture.
> 
> Glad you can get your boy to sleep peacefully with you. I'm working towards that  x


Because my boy is older he is much more ready to leave his mother and litter mates.


----------



## Nellvcs (Jul 26, 2020)

OrientalSlave said:


> Because my boy is older he is much more ready to leave his mother and litter mates.


It's nice to see that you still need to make a point when as mentioned above, I only came for advice with my first kitten and am still learning.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Nellvcs said:


> It's nice to see that you still need to make a point when as mentioned above, I only came for advice with my first kitten and am still learning.


I believe the point is that your kitten may be having trouble adjusting because of her being taken from her mum and litter mates at such a young age.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lorilu said:


> I believe the point is that your kitten may be having trouble adjusting because of her being taken from her mum and litter mates at such a young age.


Agree. There are reasons we keep kittens longer.

Along with the unethical supporting of bybs that some care so little about  a little research prior saves a lot of heartache later.

Were the parents PRA, FIV and FelV tested?


----------

